# 10 year old goat turned mean



## OTTBToby (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 10 year old doe (Tango) Fr Alpine/Toggenberg cross who has become aggressive this past year.  Recently she charged my back when I was sweeping in her pen and butted me as hard as she could.  Her twin is still as sweet as she was when I got them at 2 mths old. Some days Tango follows me around the paddock spitting at me with the hair on the back of her neck up. She has always pushed on me and I have always backed away from the pressure. The goats have a large pasture they share with two miniature horses and they seem to get along fine. Do Goats go senile? Is there anything I can do? She has had an issue with her Utter filling up although she has never been bred. Could hormones make her so mean? 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 15, 2011)

It does sound like hormones. Unfortunately, I don't have enough experience with it to give you any suggestions. I'm sure others with more experience will come on and have some advice for you.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome!

Is she feeling okay otherwise????   She could just be getting sore and old too???  I dont know?  Never had anyone turn like that.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 15, 2011)

I have never had any of my goats turn like that but I have had a couple of rams turn mean. They didn't stay for long after that. Don't trust her anymore! I would check her for any sores or wounds though. If she isn't feeling well it could make her grumpy.


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

It could be hormones...could be an injury making her grumpy...could be quite a few things.  

I would keep a very close eye on her (as much to look for changes as to protect yourself).  



> She has always pushed on me and I have always backed away from the pressure.


She could also be trying to "take you down a peg" in the herd.  While you have a herd queen...you should always be the "herd leader"  Don't back down, you need to be in charge - not the goats.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cystic ovaries?


----------



## julieq (Feb 15, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She could also be trying to "take you down a peg" in the herd.  While you have a herd queen...you should always be the "herd leader"  Don't back down, you need to be in charge - not the goats.


Whether she's sick, injured, whatever, she shouldn't be allowed to even threaten you, let alone actually hit you.  When our ND bucks get rowdy when we're handling them (usually because a doe is in heat) we have a small hand held (battery operated) cattle prod and we use that to 'remind' them who's really in charge (so to speak!)  We've never had a standard size or mini size doe threaten us though...  Hopefully we've got a 'goat whisperer' here on the forum who can sort this out for you.  You need to establish dominance with her quickly before she really hurts you.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Feb 15, 2011)

You might try putting her in a headlock (with some strong help) and check out her eyes.  

Sheep will do this if they get cataracts, start going blind, etc.  They will get aggressive with the "foreign shaddows".  Dogs will growl at, lunge at, and bite at the shadows, etc.  They can't see the absolute definition and so they go after it.  Whenever I've seen this, they typically have very little sense of smell and next to no hearing left.  Sometimes it strikes earlier than you would think.  

Just something to think about and check on.  If not something of that nature, carry a big stick to help her understand you are the boss.

Good luck!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 15, 2011)

goat menopause????????????


----------



## OTTBToby (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions!  Did I mention she spits at me?  I tried spitting back and she actually backed down the first time.  

She has another gross thing she does with my Arabian Stallion (19 y/o very gentle.) She follows him around licking his genitalia... He ignores her.  He really is a good boy. 
I will check her eyes. I am careful around her but sometimes I have to move her she will position her head/neck to slam into my leg. (ow) Is that how goats fight? Horns and necks?  (She and her sister were disbudded when they were babies) I do carry a rake and if I hold is horizontal to the ground in front of me and shake it most of the time she will move off.  She is impervious to a slap and I don't dare push her because that starts her again. A head lock would be interesting.... I would need to get help with that behavioral intervention or she would end up shaking the rake at me. What do I do to get to be the queen goat? Thanks again! If anyone has any other ideas let me know.
PS  Her sister is the sweetest kindest doe


----------



## warthog (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry you are having problems and I think all answers have well been covered.

You ask what to do to be herd queen.  Well here is what I did.

When I first got my goats it was obvious right from the start who the herd queen was, what a little bossy boots she was and still is.

She did try it on me at first.  When a goat rears up, they sort of turn their heads to one side first and then up they go.

So I just copied her, I would stand there, turn my head to one side, stand on tip toes, raise my arms in the air, sounds silly I know, but it worked, took a few times, we she understood eventually.  She is always herd queen, until I walk into the pen.

Try it, may just work for you.  I should have got hubby to take pictures, cos it must have looked hilarious.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you think you are strong enough to manage it, next time she shows you an attitude, you could get ahold of her and flip her onto the ground and sit on her for a few seconds. Do it carefully so you don't injure her, of course. It's such a surprise to them that it really makes them respect you more.


----------



## OTTBToby (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Warthog, I'm going to try it. I can't look any more foolish than when I made spitting noises with my mouth and got in her face.  She did back down so maybe this will work! (She was either intimidated or thought I was so crazy she better get away from me.)  PS Why do goats spit?  I thought that was only camels?


----------



## OTTBToby (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Ariel:  I will eat my Wheaties and try it.  I can see why it would give me the "leader" role.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

OTTBToby said:
			
		

> Thanks, Warthog, I'm going to try it. I can't look any more foolish than when I made spitting noises with my mouth and got in her face.  She did back down so maybe this will work! (She was either intimidated or thought I was so crazy she better get away from me.)  PS Why do goats spit?  I thought that was only camels?


Not sure why they spit.... I've heard of people using spray bottles and spraying them with water when they do something wrong.... probably doing the same thing as spitting!!!!!!


----------

